# المايكروكنترول



## م/فهد الزريعي (23 مارس 2016)

ستكون الدورة بإذن الله مقسمة لعدة مستويات : - 
المستوى الأول : نبدأ فيه من البدايات والأساسيات التي يجب معرفتها وسنتعلم في هذا المستوى كيفية التحكم في الدخل والخرج وسنتعلم كيفية استخدام العديد من العناصر الإلكترونية مثل led و seven segment و switch و buzzer و lcd و.... وكذلك سنتعلم استخدام الريموت كنترول مع البك وعمل برامج كثيرة تعمل بهذه التقنية . كما سنتعلم بإذن الله تعالى التحكم في الأجهزة المنزلية من خلال الـ Pic سواءا بالسويتشات أو بالريموت كنترول وسنتعلم كذلك كيف يمكن التحكم في المواتير و طريقة دورانها واستخدامها في مشروع خط إنتاج صغير لصنع عصير مثلا أو صنع لعبة أطفال تسير بالريموت كنترول والعديد من المشاريع المختلفة في هذا المجال ...وسنتعلم في هذا المستوى أساسيات اللغة ولكن كل ذلك من خلال التجارب .. 

أي أننا سنطرح فكرة مشروع معين ولنقوم بتنفيذه سنشرح المعلومات التي نحتاجها في هذه التجربة من قواعد برمجية و أفكار وحيل إلكترونية وربما خدع بصرية .... إلخ حيث سيحتوي المستوى الأول على ثلاثين تجربة (كشيء مبدئي ويمكن أن يزيدوا) وقد أعددت هذه المشاريع وهي جاهزة ....


المستوى الثاني : وهو يعتمد على الأساسيات التي في المستوى الأول وسنتعلم فيه مزيد من الأشياء الاحترافية نوعا ما مثل التحكم باستخدام الحساسات sensors وكذلك عمل اتصال بين عدد من المتحكمات (pic) وتبادل البيانات بينهم وكذلك كيفية زيادة عدد المداخل والمخارج التي يتعامل معها الـ pic في مشروعك وسنتعلم كذلك وصل المايكروكنترولر بالكمبيوتر(الحاسب الآلي) وتبادل البيانات بينهم هذا بالإضافة إلى أشياء ممتعة أخرى مثل استخدام التلفزيون في دوائرك اي استخدامه كشاشة عرض بدلا من GLCD وكذلك عمل العديد من دوائر الأمن والحماية وسنتعلم أثناء ذلك العديد من المتطلبات والقواعد البرمجية والحيل الإلكترونية التي سنحتاجها في هذا الجانب ... وإن كتب الله لي العمر .. ورزقني مزيد من العلم .. ستكون هناك مزيد من المستويات . 
=============== 
إخواني الكرام .. أرحب بجميع من يريد تعلم المايكروكنترولر سواءاً كان من المبتدئين أو من المحترفين أو ممن لا يفقه شيئا في الإلكترونيات .. كما أرحب بجميع الأسئلة أو الإقتراحات التي تكون في موضوع الدورة أو في طريقة الشرح ونحوه .
===============
لكل شيء ضوابط وشروط ... 
وشروط الدورة كالتالي :
1- يفضل عدم ملئ صفحات مواضيع الدورة بكلمات الشكر والثناء ونحوه من الأشياء التي لا تفيد المتعلمين ... وإذا كنت مُصراً على ذلك (على الشكر ونحوه) فيجب عليك أن يكون هذا ضمن سؤال أو استفسار أو اقتراح .. لأنه يا إخواني يوجد من المشاركين في الدورة أو المطلعين عليها من يعاني من بطء الإنترنت لديه فسنشق عليه بأن يقلب الصفحات الكثيرة بسبب كثرة المشاركات التي لن تفيده هو .... وهناك حل آخر لموضوع الشكر أو الدعاء ونحوه وهو إرسال رسالة على الخاص والأجمل من ذلك كله دعوة في ظهر الغيب ..

2- يفضل عدم سؤال أو طلب لشيء معين في غير الموضوع الذي أشرحه لأنه لن يلتفت إلى هذه المشاركات وسأطلب من المشرفين حذفها إن لزم الأمر ... ليس تكبراً والعياذ بالله ولا إهمالاً ولكن لمزيد من التنظيم ... ولتكتمل الفائدة للجميع ولكي لا نشتت المتعلمين . ولكن يمكنكم السؤال أو الطلب خارج الموضوع الذي أشرحه عن طريق مراسلتي على الخاص أو على إيملي أو جعل ذلك في موضوع مستقل.. لكي يجيب عليكم من هو أعلم مني .. وطبعاً إذا عرفت الإجابة فلن أتردد بشرحها وتفصيلها .

3- حاول أن لا تسأل سؤال معين قبل أن تقرأ الموضوع كاملاً .. لأنه قد تكون الإجابة في الموضوع ...

4- الصبر وعدم الإستعجال ... واتباع التعليمات بدقة. 

5- حاول بقدر الإمكان عند مشاركتك أو سؤالك أن تكتب باللغة العربية الفصحى لكي يفهم الجميع ما تقول و لكي تحصل على الإجابة التي تريدها .. ولنحاول الإبتعاد عن اللهجات أو الألفاظ التي لا يفهمها إلا القليل .. وطبعاً الالتزام بالأخلاق والقيم الإسلامية في التعامل مع الجميع .

6- لا يجوز نشر هذا الموضوع في أي منتدى آخر دون ذكر المصدر ولا يجوز أخذ أي حق من حقوق المؤلف .. ( ويفضل الإستئذان قبل ذلك ) 

=====================
أرجو أن لا يفهم البعض أن هذه الشروط نوع من أنواع التكبر أو التشرط ... فوالله لا أقصد ذلك ولكني آمل أن يستفيد أكبر عدد ممكن من هذه الدورة لذلك لابد من التنظيم قدر المستطاع فسامحوني إن كانت هذه الشروط ثقيلة الدم نوعاً ما . 
وإذا صدر مني ما يحزن أحدكم أو يضايقه فلا تترددوا في إخباري بذلك فكلنا ذوو خطأ ومما لا يخفى عليكم أنه قد يفهم أحدنا الآخر بشكل غير صحيح وهو شيء وارد علينا جميعاً.. فلنكن صريحين مع بعضنا البعض.
*فإن الهدف من هذه الدورة أن نزيد من نشر العلم ونزيد من نشر المحبة والتعاون بين أمتنا لتنهض بإذن الله وتزداد مكانة بين الأمم .* 

==================== 

*الطريقة التي سيتم الشرح بها* ::
كما أخبرتكم فإن التعلم سيكون من خلال التجربة فسأذكر الهدف من التجربة ثم بعد ذلك أبدأ في الخطوات العملية لتنفيذها وأثناء ذلك سيتم شرح المعلومات النظرية والتطبيقة الخاصة بهذا الأمر إلى أن أنتهي من التجربة . 
وبعد ذلك ستجد ملف فيديو لكل درس يشرح طريقة عمل التجربة وسيكون به شرح موجز عن كيفية عمل التجربة وعن الأوامر ونحوه وأيضا ستجد في نهاية كل درس أو تجربة ملف الكود الخاص به وكذلك الملف الذي سنستخدمه في المحاكاة .. لكي نتأكد بأكبر قدر ممكن من نجاحك في التجربة ومن فهمك لها ومن فهمك لكيفية عملها . وبعد ذلك ننتقل للتجربة التالية وهكذا ... 

وقبل هذا كله لا بد من مقدمة بسيطة (درس واحد فقط) عن ما هو المايكروكنترولر وماهي إمكانياته وما هي المشاريع التي يمكننا أن ننفذها باستخدامه . وكذلك ما هي الأدوات التي نحتاجها لإحتراف برمجة المايكروكنترولر .
====================
أسأل الله العلي القدير أن أوفق في الشرح وأن يستفيد بهذه الدورة أكبر عدد ممكن وأن أوفر عليكم الكثير من العناء والبحث والتعب .. وأنا في إنتظار المشاركة الفعالة جداً والأفكار الذهبية وكذلك التعاون من كل ذي علم وخبرة ومن كل المتعلمين أنتظر منهم الأسئلة التي تنشط الموضوع وتوضح ما يخفى عليهم أو على غيرهم .. 
=================== 

قد أكون أكثرت عليكم من الكلام ... ولكن أساس أي شيء وقواعده لابد أن تكون قوية لكي تتحمل البناء الضخم .. وكذلك يجب عليكم أن تتحلوا بالصبر وأول من تصبروا عليه هو محدثكم .. 
_سأبدأ غداً إن شاء الله التجربة الأولى معكم لأنه ينقصني بعض الوقت لرفع الملفات على الإنترنت (نظراً للمشاكل التي عندي حاليا في سرعة الإنترنت) .._ 

وفقنا الله جميعا لما يحب ويرضى والسلام


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (16 يونيو 2016)

خطوة موفقة... الى الامام وشكرا لمجهودك


----------

